# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  khởi động win 7 báo lỗi k vào được.giúp e với!

## nxtk2401

e bật máy lên thì nó hiện dòng chữ ở trên cùng là windows error recovery. bên dưới là có 2 dòng là launch startup repaire và start window normaly....e chọn start window normally thì nó khởi động lại những vẫn hiện như thế....e thử repaire nhưng e để nó chạy 2 tiếng mà cũng k được.e cho đĩa win vào cài thì nó k nhận vẫn hiện ra như thế. e chọn boot cd rồi! ai có thể giúp e đc k ạ? thanks!

----------


## ketoanbacviet79

có ai k giúp e với..hichic:bawling:

----------


## ntthu.831

bạn ơi bạn phải chụp cả hình ảnh đưa lên chứ thì mọi người mới giúp được bạn

----------


## trungvn2092

alo theo mình nghĩ bạn bị lỗi win nếu bạn biết ghost thì bạn tự làm còn không thì bạn ra tiệm ráng ngồi đợi chút để các kĩ thuật người ta báo tình hình rồi ghost cho bạn luôn là nhất .

----------


## beprongviet

e cài được win rồi....untimate 64 bit... e dùng con dell inspriron 5010 ram 4g core i5. nhưng bh e thấy thỉnh thoảng máy lại bị treo.có lúc lâu có lúc nhanh.....lúc tắt máy thì nó dừng ở chỗ " windown shutdown" khá là lâu..có lúc e phải tắt bằng tay. mọi ng có thể cho e biết đây là dấu hiệu của bệnh j đc k ah??? có liên quan j đến phần cứng k a???thanks! mà máy của e chạy cũng hơi nóng!hic

----------


## antkingdo

đấy cứ thỉnh thoảng máy lại bị treo 1 phát. k hiểu tại sao.....ai giúp e với....... có nên mang ra ngoài cửa hàng để nó kiểm tra k??? mà chỗ nào ở hà nội thì tốt a biết chỉ giùm e với!

----------


## ngochan

mà cho e hỏi luôn là. cái driver của máy e nó thiếu cái "other devices" e k biết đấy là cái driver nào nữa...a chỉ giúp e với.....e vào manage thì nó có dấu ! màu vàng ở cái mục đấy

----------


## npd.fpt01

bạn sài pc hay laptop vậy.. bạn có thể nói rõ hơn 1 chút không?

----------


## samnguyen

e xài laptop a ah! e nói ở trên ùi đấy ah! dell inspiron n5010 , core i5, ram 4g, e dùng win 7 untimate 64 bit, có 2 hiện tượng e nói ở trên đấy ah! a có thể giúp e đc k a! thanks a nhìu!

----------


## nguyenha9889

có bác nào biết sao máy mình đang dùng đôi khi nó tự tắt sau khoảng 10p thì mới mở lại được, bác nào biết chỉ giáo dùm.tks

----------


## dong2403

> có bác nào biết sao máy mình đang dùng đôi khi nó tự tắt sau khoảng 10p thì mới mở lại được, bác nào biết chỉ giáo dùm.tks


có thể do phần mềm.....có thể do nóng máy

----------


## skyxd88

bạn mua máy lâu chưa ? ko có đĩa driver của nó à...mình cũng mấy lần cài win cũng bị thiếu driver other divices mình dùng asus cơ. bạn nên mạng seach cái skydirve cái đấy tìm drive cho máy hay lắm đấy. chúc bạn thành công.

----------


## thienanphuoc01

bạn phải có hình ảnh thì tụi mình mới hững dẫn bạn được chứ như bạn nói tren thì rất ko để nói cho bạn biết được

----------


## muabandienthoai

mọi người cho e hỏi là e phải tìm cái driver bluetooth này ở đâu??? e dùng dell inspriron n5010 corei5. ram 4g....win7 untimate...e đã lên trang chủ của dell để down driver nhưng k được.! ai biết chỉ giúp e với! thank all!

----------


## dangban321

alo theo mình nghĩ bạn bị lỗi win nếu bạn biết ghost thì bạn tự làm còn không thì bạn ra tiệm ráng ngồi đợi chút để các kĩ thuật người ta báo tình hình rồi ghost cho bạn luôn là nhất[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## mrtho88hnn

thì mình mang ra quán mà. nó ghost cho rồi...còn thiếu cái driver bluetooth nó bảo về nhà tìm nốt ở trên mạng....vì lúc đấy hết h làm...cũng hơi muộn rồi.haizz

----------


## tunght

có ai tìm hộ e cái driver này k với a. [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img](

----------


## baohanhtivilcd

> mà cho e hỏi luôn là. cái driver của máy e nó thiếu cái "other devices" e k biết đấy là cái driver nào nữa...a chỉ giúp e với.....e vào manage thì nó có dấu ! màu vàng ở cái mục đấy


bạn có thể dùng phần mềm easydriver để dò tìm driver còn thiếu đó.

----------

